

Apple's next act? - fnazeeri
http://altgate.com/blog/2011/06/apples-next-act.html

======
tobylane
One tidy option that requires you to buy more apple hardware (apple rule 1 -
you haven't bought enough till you're a catalogue) that I'd like to see is iOS
-> TV -> A lot of cable/etc boxes. I believe you can do various sorts of
control through HDMI, and the cable box makers would want to help Apple.

~~~
fnazeeri
Speaking of h/w, I think Apple could make a killer flat screen TV. Heck, some
of their current monitors are almost there already. Now, integrate that with
your iPad, iPhone, Macbook and Apple TV? Add great content and a few million
apps designed to make the who experience amazing. I'm in!

~~~
tobylane
I wish, but <http://www.marco.org/2011/04/16/rumored-apple-hdtv>

I have a Sony HDTV, and a Sony dvd/hdd both with freeview, I don't really know
the troubles of a cable box.

------
Gilpo
This is a _distinct_ possibility. I believe Jobs is on a secret mission to
destroy the hated cable tv box remote, the curséd one-thousand-button
behemoth.

~~~
bluekeybox
iRemote here we come.

